# Best/Worst Ring Entrance Ever!?



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

Now, I know this isn't MMA, but this is one of the funniest Ring Entrance video's I've ever seen (relevant to MMA as well as boxing I guess!?).

If a Mod wants to move this somewhere else then please do so, though thought it was too good not to post!

Enjoy


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

When I saw this, I knew it was Randy's night


----------



## butters (Sep 30, 2009)

Personally, I always liked the type of entrances Pride had. Although I wouldn't want every fighter to have dramatic entrances, I think it could be cool to give the champions a better entrance. I'm not saying some WWE type of entrance, but maybe something different than the rest.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Was when Apollo Creed came out to Living in America! :confused05:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Well if were gonna talk crazy entrance and include boxing, how can we not talk about Prince Naz? 







i remember him gettin a buncha crap cuz he had a 20 min entrance once.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Nobody remembers the antics of Jo Son and Kimo back in the day, huh? Those set the standard for most awful entrances ever, IMHO. Anyone wanting to compete has to beat those guys...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, how did Jo Son ever get considered any kind've force to be reckoned with? Oh right he was Kimo's cornerman. Would explain their antics!


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Best Entrances: Yoshirho Akiyama, Tom Lawlor(UFC 100 and the weigh in for 113) oh and Anthony Small(boxer)


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-H3aNmk7n4

/end thread.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Akiyama's ring entrances are moving if you would call them that. Laylor's is rather interesting though. Didn't he have Petrazelli?


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

i don't know how to embed videos, so here.

http://youtu.be/5Tyc3Zjp25g

silva's a great dancer!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder why he doesn't do that in the UFC more often. He might actually be liked by people. But by this time he probably doesn't care!


----------



## Cervclash (Dec 21, 2010)

no love for Jason Mayhem Miller?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Diamond Dave Kaplan's was pretty sweet, think it was against Browning.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Mayham wasn't such an awkward guy he'd probably get more love. I don't think people have forgiven him for instigating the Nashville Brawl. He was fined for that afterall!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Tito's entrance or the exit where he was running around in the crowd was pretty memorable.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you referring to Tito coming in with a flag? Yeah that is pretty memorable. Some of his antics when he wins is kind've up there!


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

genki sudo had some pretty good ones.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I forgot who exactly it was but one of those websites ranked Sudo Genki as the king of ring entrances. Actually I think it was Yahoo Sports. King Mo and Mayham were mentioned as well!


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

anybody that comes out with hot japanese girls are okay in my book.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So that would include King Mo, Sudo Genki, and Mayham Miller. King Mo's is probably the best. He goes out there with juggling girls!


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah those are 3 guys who actually put some time into there entrances for the fans. some of mayhems older entrances were pretty cool too. the one with the break dancer and when he fought gsp.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, wasn't the fight with GSP back when they were both fighting in TKO? Sometimes I wonder if King Mo and Genki put more time into their entrances then their fights. With Genki probably!


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

best weigh ins go to tom lawlor










i like lawlors hulk hogan walk in 






genki and sakus entrances were quality too.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

A memorable entrance was when Sakuraba came out dressed as Super Mario to fight Kevin Randleman who the Japanese press were stereotyping as Donkey Kong.

One of the worst entrances was when Chuck fought Randy for the first time and Mask (RIP) cut some awful promo on the video screens about how Chuck was some unbeatable killer. He then proceeded to come out to Vanilla Ice......the whole entrance is made even more embarrassing as Randy whooped him in the cage that night.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember seeing footage of that. Honestly I can see that in Japan cause they just run with things. As for Mask he obviously chose the wrong guy!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I remember seeing footage of that. Honestly I can see that in Japan cause they just run with things. As for Mask he obviously chose the wrong guy!


You should remember it. If not, scroll back a page or two:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No, I meant before this thread. Honestly Randleman did kind've look like that at the time. However, a better comparison would be Bob Sapp!


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

That lawlor entrance is amazing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you referring to the one where he comes in with Petrazelli on a leash and literally acting like a dog?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's another one that when I saw it live I knew my boy Matt Hughes was going to win


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Hughes wasn't too happy about that one. I remember seeing one interview where he said to his corner, "This guy is in hollywood!" It's a good thing that Hughes knocked him out!


----------

